# Husband secondment to USA - am I entitled to work?



## Lianda (May 9, 2012)

Hi,

My husband is being seconded to the US for 9 - 12 months and obviously myself and the children are going too! 

My two questions are:

- Would I be entitled to work there too?

and

- Would our children be able to attend school?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Lianda
xxx


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

seconded by whom


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Does your husband's employer sponsor visas for you and the children? And if so which visa will he be on? That determins if you will be eligible for employment in the US.


----------



## Lianda (May 9, 2012)

Hi,

It will be through Siemens and I will find out which visa it will be!

Thanks for your help


----------



## Researcher (May 12, 2012)

*Eligibility to work in US*

It depends on your husband's company. Some companies help the expatriate spouse obtain a work visa. Many don't. You should ask the HR person at his place of employment. I 
believe that if your husband has a work visa then your children will be eligible to attend the local public school (if you are English that means "state.")


----------

